# Happy 3rd Birthday APOLLO



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

It's hard to believe the baby of the house is 3. I am completely content with the pack I have. I feel like it's been forever since I have had a puppy. It's nice having trained pups. I have learned so much from each of them. APOLLO is my shadow, they all are, but he is everywhere I am. He is such a thinker too and boy does he have a nose on him. He has grown into a wonderful dog with some attitude. He has his own personality and even though I have to be more careful with him when we are out and about it doesn't stop us even a little bit. I am so grateful that I was the one blessed to find him, raise him and love him. He returns that love ten fold. Happy Birthday Baby Boy!!!


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=446114&stc=1&d=1505880524


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

2nd picture


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=446122&stc=1&d=1505880756


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday Apollo!!!! Handsome as ever!


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Happy Birthday Apollo... very handsome boy!!!!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Happy Birthday, sweet boy! Hope you get lots of tasty treats and balls for your birthday!


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

Happy birthday, handsome!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:
Happy 3rd Birthday to the very handsome Apollo!!


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Apollo!

I remember when Traveler was three I really noticed a more "adult" demeanor. Well, let's put it this way...he wasn't embarrassing me as often.
I actually started missing the silly, funny, corny antics.:wink2:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 3rd Birthday Apollo. Have a great day handsome. Sounds like a true match.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday


----------



## montse (Jun 21, 2017)

Happy birthday Apollo!!! He's very handsome


----------

